# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Zaaddodend middel en condooms

## Fleurtje

Hallo ,

Heeft er iemand ervaring met zaaddodend middel?
Is dit,samen met condooms, ook veilig genoeg?
Kent er soms iemand merken ervan behalve Contragel Groen 60ml .
En waar kan je dit kopen ?
Is een zaaddodend middel te gebruiken samen met zaaddodende condooms of niet ?

IK weet dat het veel vragen zijn maar voorkomen is beter dan ...

Fleurtje

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Fleur,

Allereerst wil ik zeggen dat ik niet echt super veel ervaring heb met zaaddodende middelen,
maar ik weet wel dat je een zaaddodend middel wel altijd moet gebruiken in combinatie met een condoom. Een zaaddodend middel alleen is niet veilig genoeg.
Ga je een gewoon condoom met het middel combineren dan is dat zeer zekers veilig genoeg.

Wat betreft je vraag of er nog andere middelen zijn behalve Contragel Groen.
Ik zou het gewoon lekker bij deze houden. Je had voorheen ook Contracep rood, maar dat had nogal invloed op de vaginale flora. (of contracep nu nog verkrijgbaar is weet ik niet)

Maar of je twee zaaddodende dingen kunt combineren, dat weet ik niet. Maar naar mijn mening is alleen Contragel groen in combinatie met een condoom ook voldoende.

----------


## Fleurtje

Nu blijkt dat zaaddodende middelen in Belgie niet meer te verkrijgen zijn wegens kankerverwekkend.
We zitten dus weer bij af. Zijn een beetje bang om het condoom alleen te gebruiken wegens te groot risico van zwangerschap.
De pil gebruik ik niet graag wegens het trombose-effect.
Alhoewel ik niet weet of de Yasminella zo gevaarlijk is.

Kan niemand enige raad geven ??  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

> Nu blijkt dat zaaddodende middelen in Belgie niet meer te verkrijgen zijn wegens kankerverwekkend.
> We zitten dus weer bij af. Zijn een beetje bang om het condoom alleen te gebruiken wegens te groot risico van zwangerschap.
> De pil gebruik ik niet graag wegens het trombose-effect.
> Alhoewel ik niet weet of de Yasminella zo gevaarlijk is.
> 
> Kan niemand enige raad geven ??



hooi,

wat bedoel je precies met trombose-effect?
heb je zelf last van trombose? of ben je bang dat je dat krijgt?
als je er zelf last van hebt, schrijft de huisarts volgens mij zoiezo geen pil voor, 
als je bang bent om trombose te krijgen... dat krijg je echt niet zomaar van de pil hoor, over de Yasminella weet ik niet zoveel,
ikzelf slik microgynon 30 en dat in combinatie met een condoom is echt veilig genoeg...
er zijn buiten de pil ook nog wel meer voorbehoedsmiddelen te verkrijgen via de huisarts hoor, ik zou n xtje bellen en wat informatie vragen,
vragen kan nooit kwaad :Wink: 

gr

----------

